# Wiring help on a 112 Super O switch.



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Need a little help wiring a 112 switch. I cant seem to find any info on these switches. This seems to have the same 3 post as a 5122 or 5121. I also noticed there is a fixed voltage screw on the top. I tried hooking it up with a controller I use for the 5121 and get nothing. No lights or power. I have no idea what wire goes where. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Try http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=675 link to 112 switch on Olsen's site. They appear very close to 022 switches from what I read there. Perhaps the controllers are wired differently. 

Carl


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> Try http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=675 link to 112 switch on Olsen's site. They appear very close to 022 switches from what I read there. Perhaps the controllers are wired differently.
> 
> Carl


Thanks Carl. According to that link I believe when the screw is inserted it changes over to fixed voltage. I'll try removing the screw and see what happens. If nothing then I'll try hooking it up just fixed voltage instead.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

After moving the screw from the fixed voltage to the other hole it works great now. one of the bulbs is burned out but it switches nicely. Thanks again Carl

Mike


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I would like to see a photo when you get it all together. It would be the 1st super O I have ever seen. Don


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Happy you found the problem. Many times Olsen's is a good source for information. Not quite on par with Greenberg but a close second.

Carl


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Don Trinko said:


> I would like to see a photo when you get it all together. It would be the 1st super O I have ever seen. Don


Here we go. Still need a bulb for the other side but its switching great.


----------

